# Batterie ipad air



## real6980 (19 Avril 2015)

La batterie de mon ipad air 1 ne tient plus la charge . Est ce que a l'apple store ils changer la batterie des ipad ,comme ce de l'iphone c'est a dire sans avoir besion de tout changer et changer juste le batterie? Ou est ce qu'il y a juste un échange  d'ipad(ce qui pas très ecologique pour la nature ) merci


----------

